# Provider, Carrier?



## Security (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich wohne jetzt in Potsdam West und suche einen neuen Provider, denn der jetzige bietet hier nur eine 6000-Leitung. Ich will aber 16.
Deshalb will ich wissen ob jemand weiß wie ich herausfinden kann, welcher Carrier hier das beste netz hat, und welche Provider dieses Netz nutzt.

Weiß jemand wie ich das herausfinden kann?


----------



## airliner (10. Oktober 2008)

Wieso lässt du das nich von deinem Wunschprovider durchpingen und dir das schriftlich geben vor Vertragsabschluss, dass se dir das garantieren, dass du 16.000 bekommst?!


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Oktober 2008)

Kein Provider für DSL Leitung wird dir jemals 16Mbit garantieren.
Das steht auch immer im Vertrag (kleingedrucktes) mit drinn, dass du bis zu 16Mbit downloadgeschwindigkeit bekommst.

Die beste Möglichkeit einen guten Provider zu finden sind Erfahrungsbericht was die Geschwindigkeit in deinem Stadtteil betrifft (wobei es 3 Straßen weiter wieder anders aussehen kann).
Es gibt da doch mindestens eine recht bekannte Seite zu dem Thema, ich hab sie nur Blöderweise nicht in meinen Bookmarks.

Zumindest solange die Leute sich nicht auf Onlinespeedtests verlassen, die sind so aussagekräftig wie Kaffeesatzlesen.


----------



## peper (10. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es denn mehrere Provider mit eigenem Netz bei euch
Die Letzte Meile dürfte bei euch doch immer über den selben gehen.
Und wenn dort die Leitung zu lang ist, wird das auch bei einem anderen nix.

Sofern du eine Magenta Leitung hast kannst du ja mal die Leitungslänge in Erfahrung bringen^^


LG Lars


----------

